# Lost OTA for ABC and CBS in Wash, DC



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

Over the weekend I lost the HD and sub-channels for the ABC (WJLA) and CBS (WUSA) affiliates in Washington, DC. Has anyone else had this problem. I have tried to rescan for the individual channels (39 and 34), have done a complete re-scan of all digital OTA channels, re-booted the 921, re-scanned the digitals and still can't get them back. The antenna hasn't moved and all the other digitals come in fine. While these channels were there (for several months) the signal strength was over 100 for each of them so its not low signal strength and the weather here is great so its not that. This has caused me to miss recorind several HD shows and is really annoying so I'm trying to find out if the problem is unique to me, a problem with the 921 or if these channels have actually been taken down by the boradcasters. I have not seen anything to that affect in the papers. THANKS!


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

jventre said:


> Over the weekend I lost the HD and sub-channels for the ABC (WJLA) and CBS (WUSA) affiliates in Washington, DC. Has anyone else had this problem. I have tried to rescan for the individual channels (39 and 34), have done a complete re-scan of all digital OTA channels, re-booted the 921, re-scanned the digitals and still can't get them back. The antenna hasn't moved and all the other digitals come in fine. While these channels were there (for several months) the signal strength was over 100 for each of them so its not low signal strength and the weather here is great so its not that. This has caused me to miss recorind several HD shows and is really annoying so I'm trying to find out if the problem is unique to me, a problem with the 921 or if these channels have actually been taken down by the boradcasters. I have not seen anything to that affect in the papers. THANKS!


jventre,
Same here. The Digital transmitters for WJLA & WUSA in DC are temporarorly out of service. They are performing upgrades. They are scheduled to go back on line on 04/26/05. WUSA & WJLA share the some tower. That's why both are down. I don't know where you live, but if you have the ability to rotate your antenna, you might want to try getting the Baltimore affiliates as a temporary solution. ABC (WMAR) digital# 52 and CBS (WJZ) digital# 38.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Read the Washington/Baltimore HDTV info thread over at AVS Forum to keep up to date on DC area HDTV news and events.

BTW: the work that is being done on the tower will allow WETA and WHUT to also be broadcast from the same tower.


----------



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

Eagles,

Thanks for the info. I guess it would be nice if local stations notifed people via something on their web site when they do things like this. I checked both stations and couldn't find anything about it. I do get the Baltimore affiliates for both networks so I'm not missing the shows. The drawback is I need to re-program my DVR schedule and since us area DC folks don't get Baltimore program guide info yet it has to be done the hard way.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

jventre said:


> Eagles,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I guess it would be nice if local stations notifed people via something on their web site when they do things like this. I checked both stations and couldn't find anything about it. I do get the Baltimore affiliates for both networks so I'm not missing the shows. The drawback is I need to re-program my DVR schedule and since us area DC folks don't get Baltimore program guide info yet it has to be done the hard way.


Yeah, I hear you. I found out when Miami CSI didn't fire. Luckily for me I backed it up on my 721. To be honest the show is not the sme on a 4:3 SD TV.


----------



## sdkdbs (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I was wondering about the same thing. I have my antenna in the attic and somtimes the amplifier switch is turned off by visitors. The only problem is that NBC and Fox were still perfect and the reboots weren't helping. I am just glad to not be missing too much. I guess I am watching Revelations tonight and recording Alias. Just glad it will be on before Lost comes back.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

If you go to the two stations website, they have a "HDTV Viewers Please Read" link describing the issue on their front pages.


----------



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> If you go to the two stations website, they have a "HDTV Viewers Please Read" link describing the issue on their front pages.


I swear that link wasn't there Wednesday morning when I checked. Maybe the email I sent both stations had some affect or maybe it was there all along and I missed it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to the Broadcast forum, as this isn't a 921 caused problem.


----------

